
Ask HN: How to solve chicken and egg problem? - baj84
I created an app during my spare time and although it&#x27;s a great idea and people have praised it, I am having a hard time getting over the chicken and egg problem.<p>What is it and why I made it?<p>It&#x27;s an app to buy and sell stuff at your workplace. It&#x27;s different from local sell since you only see stuff which s posted by people who work in the same building as you. I believe it&#x27;s safer than local sell since you don&#x27;t have to interact with strangers. I know a lot of people post flyers in their office&#x27;s break rooms to try to sell stuff and I thought it will be great to make an app for this purpose.<p>My problem:
I am getting a lot of random users from different cities but having a hard time getting multiple users from the same building. The app can only be successful if multiple users in the same office download this app and post items. If it&#x27;s just one user then there will be no one to buy their stuff. The purpose of the app is to buy&#x2F;sell with your co-workers, therefore I can&#x27;t post items at other offices. 
How can I get over this problem?<p>My apps:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;breakroom-buy-sell-stuff-at&#x2F;id1143880147?ls=1&amp;mt=8
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.joinbreakroom.androidapp&amp;hl=en
======
informatimago
1- our company has offices all around the country and all around the world. So
add a routing layer (eg. using DHL), to let us buy/sell amongst colleague even
if not in the same building!

2- ex-colleagues are working in other companies, but they're not strangers, so
let us also buy/sell across companies!

